# NOS on a QG15



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all.My main concern is ignition timing.Will it be necessary to advance or retard ignition timing?NOS's site says it's not necessary with their Universal kit.Some one told me I should change the timing.I'd like some input.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depends on how much of a shot youre deciding to go with. for smaller shots, you dont normally need to mess with timing. its not a bad idea though. changing timing and using colder plugs just adds a measure of safety to your setup.


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

50 Shot...100 shot max...timing changes @ 100 and not @ 50 I guess?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

The general belief is that there is no need to change timing until you go above a 75hp shot.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sweet3rdgen said:


> The general belief is that there is no need to change timing until you go above a 75hp shot.


depending on who you talk to and where you live that is. for example, the same settings for here in new york are not going to be the same i used in az. i had detonation with just a 50 shot. according to MSD and the tech that i spoke to at MSD and NX, they said that a 50 shot wont _normally_ require a timing change, but if you follow a simple rule of 1 degree of retard for every 25hp shot you go with - youre generally safe. combine that with a colder plug and youre looking really good. i use my MSD to control my timing when i spray. it retards my timing a total of 6.6 degrees during nitrous use. the .6 was needed to compensate for detonation at the track. its all up to you when it comes down to it, but theres no such thing as too far when youre looking at the life of your engine.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Good points. And thank you for correcting my oversight.


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well here we get around 93 or 95 premium...max I think.lol.It's kinda warm here too compared to USA.I guess running an octane booster when I plan to use it would be kinda safe right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Nitrous Express sells a type of octane booster that they recommend you run during nitrous use. i cant vouch for it though and im not sure how much of it is gimmick. octane boosters dont normally do all they say they do. where are you located?


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

^^Trinidad & Tobago (2 islands but one country). In the Caribbean/West Indies.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhhh, a Trini. one of the guys in my squad is a Trini. kind of eccentric dude.


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

^^hahaha.lol.Some are.


----------

